# Has anyone had success with a 3 cell FET embryo?



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm just curious and looking for some confidence boosting success stories. I had a six cell and a three cell put back yesterday, I'd love to hear from those mythical preggers ladies who have beaten the odds!  


Wendy


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Wendy

Yes, I had a BFP from a 3-cell emby, and he is now three weeks old and snoozing in his Moses basket.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay! I was starting to think there wasn't anyone!

Thank you

Wendy


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Wendy

Just wanting to send you lots of      for your test.

Ellie


----------

